# Is it my turn yet!



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Having fun in the sun x

My 4 yr old in the garden ( she didn't stay away for too long) lol 

You'll understand what I mean if you read my last post. Xx

He loves the bouncy castle as much as she does xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

really cute photos!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures - they look like the best of friends


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What lovely photos.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous, the pair of them and they look like they are having a ball


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pic's - he looks huge in the second one!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I love your photos! It looks like there is a lot of love between the two of them!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Lovely pic's - he looks huge in the second one!


I know it just shows how deceiving a picture can be, he looks like Clifford the big red dog (apart from the colour)

He's only 15" tall


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pics 
Seeing them together has made me feel all emotional thinking about how my own kids would be with a dog


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

They look so good together, lovely and playful. He does look big


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awwwww, that is a lovely sight!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Really sweet x 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you all for your lovely comments xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What fantastic photos...they look the best of friends 
Baileys coat is beautiful, love his long curls xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Lovely pics! I wish we'd got a dog when my boys were younger! x


----------

